# 二次开发



## SuperXW

对软件工程师和项目经理来说，“二次开发”是一个常见的词语，意思是在已有的资源基础上，进行调整、修改、整合等工作，形成另一个版本。
请问“二次开发”的英语说法是secondary development吗？我在google上查到这样使用的好像大部分是中国人？


----------



## corner1912

不知道在《硅谷》的台本里能不能找到


----------



## YangMuye

Customization 客制化


----------



## SuperXW

嗯……在程度和级别上还不太一样……


----------



## YangMuye

以我的理解，二次开发就是 customization + system integration.


----------



## brofeelgood

A phase 2 implementation or system enhancement/optimisation.


----------



## SuperXW

抱歉，之前我的描述好像不够精确。
二次开发，有时是为了形成一个全新的产品，而不只是另一个版本，也不一定是更新优化。
例句：
这个新项目，可以以另外那几个项目为基础素材，不过仍然涉及大量的二次开发工作。


----------



## brofeelgood

那就是借鑒一個現有的基礎模板，再加上之前沒有的功能或配置？如果是的話，我覺得 *YangMuye* 的提議 (customisation) 還挺合適的。

A project implementation (or a rollout) that's based on an existing template or solution + development and configuration (we call these customisations) to satisfy new requirements.

You could also say you're enhancing the template you've adopted for project A to create a customised solution for project B.


----------



## SuperXW

基础未必是“一个“，也不是“模板”……所以我还是觉得不准确……
还有，这个新产品，可能只是和旧产品的定位不同而已，并不是“优化”，所以为什么要用“enhancing”……

“二次开发”这个词，可能多用于软件行业，但其实硬件产品、课程资源等等，也会用到。在汉语里，它并不能全部用“订制化”取代，所以我认为还是有区别的。

如：
“订制化”往往要求来源于市场端，而“二次开发”可以是主动的动作。
“订制化”，可能没什么基础素材，只是根据市场要求做“订制”，而“二次开发”一定是有基础的。

是不是还有其它说法呢？


----------



## brofeelgood

How about 'phase-two development'?  想不到別的了，抱歉。

我還想說說我 (I.T. 背景) 對 enhancement 與 optimisation 這兩個詞的理解。這可能跟中國大陸軟件行業裡較為普遍的定義和用法有出入也說不定。Enhancement 是為增強功能、提升用途所做的工作，而 Optimisation (優化) 則是提高效率、減少臃腫欠靈活元素的工作。

舉個例子。
有一份報表，每運行一次需要六個小時。編寫員把報表源程序 optimise 之後，現在只需要30分鐘就能完成所有計算。
另一份報表，內容本來只包含了3組數據，經過一番 enhancement 之後，添加了另2欄位的數據，替需要參考這份報表的同事提供了更完善的信息。


----------



## Jack12345

用翻译软件查，secondary exploitation.
有再利用开发的意思。不知有这样说的没？


----------



## YangMuye

听到 exploitation 我只会联想到计算机安全的术语，类似黑客攻击。


----------



## thetazuo

reengineer, redesign, redevelop, renew

Does it make sense?


----------



## SuperXW

brofeelgood said:


> How about 'phase-two development'?  想不到別的了，抱歉。
> 
> 舉個例子。
> 有一份報表，每運行一次需要六個小時。編寫員把報表源程序 optimise 之後，現在只需要30分鐘就能完成所有計算。
> 另一份報表，內容本來只包含了3組數據，經過一番 enhancement 之後，添加了另2欄位的數據，替需要參考這份報表的同事提供了更完善的信息。


phase-two感觉是同一个项目的第二阶段，而现在是全新项目……
这个全新项目，可能新增了2栏位，同时也减少了1个原有栏位，因为使用场景和目的不同。所以肯定不是“增强”或enhancement……



thetazuo said:


> reengineer, redesign, redevelop, renew
> 
> Does it make sense?


谢谢！我想我会用redevelop或redesign。


----------

